# ANTIQUITEASE HAUL! I'm not dissappointed... NOW WITH PIC.



## eyebrowless (Oct 18, 2007)

FANFARE PLEEEASE!

*Antiquitease:*
Queen's Sin Lipstick
Budding Lust Lipstick
Red Romp Lipglass
Mi' Lady Mineralize Eyeshadow Duo
Goldstroke Pigment
Samples of Your Ladyship and Sweet Sienna Pigment 
Uppity Fliudline





























There's Red Romp.. all alone on the edge there.. 

*Other:*
Bio Green Pro Pan Eyeshadow
Otherworldly Paint Pot (McQueen)
Velvetone Eye Brow
Paperwhite Beauty Powder
Trace Gold Pro Pan Blush
6 Pan Blush Pro Palette





















STOKED ON IT. 





*AWESOMER BETTER PICTURE:*


----------



## mariecinder (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: ANTIQUITEASE HAUL! I'm not dissappointed...*

I love beauty powders. Wonderful haul!


----------



## aalore (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: ANTIQUITEASE HAUL! I'm not dissappointed...*

i wouldn't be disappointed either with that great haul!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: ANTIQUITEASE HAUL! I'm not dissappointed...*

I would love to see the haul.


----------



## frocher (Oct 19, 2007)

Great haul, beauty powders are great.  Enjoy!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, great haul! enjoy!


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 19, 2007)

GREAT hauL!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 19, 2007)

Great haul, enjoy your goodies.


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 19, 2007)

great stuff! i'm dying to get bio-green...sigh


----------



## jannax212 (Oct 19, 2007)

great haul! I love Queens Sin!


----------



## n_c (Oct 19, 2007)

nice haul!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice haul! Enjoy!


----------



## eyebrowless (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_great stuff! i'm dying to get bio-green...sigh_

 
IKNOW. Everytime I wanted it, they were sold out and it FINALLY came in.


----------



## chazza (Oct 20, 2007)

great haul!


----------



## missyrae (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for loading the pictures. i love seeing image. 
Indeed great haul you have there. NICE!


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 20, 2007)

SUPER HAUL! =D lotsa great stuff!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 20, 2007)

have fun w/ your haulage!!!!!!


----------



## amethystangel (Oct 22, 2007)

The lipsticks are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jot (Oct 22, 2007)

oh nice haul


----------



## cno64 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: ANTIQUITEASE HAUL! I'm not dissappointed... EDITED WITH MORE PICTURES IT'S AMAZIN*

Fabulous!
I literally gasped when I saw these photos.
But, then, I don't get out much.


----------



## cno64 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: ANTIQUITEASE HAUL! I'm not dissappointed... EDITED WITH MORE PICTURES IT'S AMAZIN*

I ordered Queen's Sin, sight unseen, late last week, and these photos make me so glad I did!
This one looks backup-worthy.
My budget's already in trouble, and it isn't even November yet.


----------



## cno64 (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jannax212* 

 
_great haul! I love Queens Sin!_

 
I _*COMPLETELY AGREE*_  on both points!
Queen's Sin looks like one I'll "need" multiples of. I want "Budding Lust," too.
And Sweet Sienna.
And Family Silver.
And Earthly Riches.
And maybe Gold Stroke.
What a collection!


----------



## eyebrowless (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I *COMPLETELY AGREE* on both points!
Queen's Sin looks like one I'll "need" multiples of. I want "Budding Lust," too.
And Sweet Sienna.
And Family Silver.
And Earthly Riches.
And maybe Gold Stroke.
What a collection! ://specktra.net/images/smilies/jawdrop.gif" border="0" alt="" title="jawdrop" smilieid="273" class="inlineimg" />_

 
In my opinion, the new MES are so 'perm eyeshadow jazzed up in a bigger pot'. Like, Engaging was gorgeous but it was so Amber Lights and a lighter Swish. Mi' Lady is the coolest one cause it's not Coppering plus Satellite Dreams.. it's.. vivider (to makeup words) and instensifyingly purchachase worthy.


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 29, 2007)

You can never go wrong with an Antiquitease haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your goodies.


----------

